# Comments on this program?



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2014)

Wrapped up something of a base building cycle yesterday so now I am putting something together to use for the next few waves.  Exercises will swap out every 3 weeks so I don't list an exercise, just the target.... Feels like something is missing. I am limited to 3 days of training which is complicating this for some reason. 

Week 1

Day 1 DE Upper
Bench w/ bands for 10 triples
Heavy upper back
Heavy Triceps
Reverse Hyper (this is therapy for me)
Abs

Day 2 ME Lower
SSB squat w/ chain for 3 doubles
Speed pulls / pulls from blocks for singles
Back attack machine heavy

Day 3 Rep Day
OHP for eights
Back attack light
Upper back light
Hams
Glutes

Week 2

Day 1 ME Upper
Bench
Heavy upper back
Heavy Triceps
Reverse Hyper (this is therapy for me)
Abs

Day 2 DE Lower
Box squat with bands for 10 triples
Heavy pulls from blocks or deficit
Back attack machine heavy
Leg press light
abs

Day 3 Rep Day
OHP for six
Back attack light
Upper back light
Hams
Glutes

From there I will just keep alternating week 1 and 2's formula... This would be easier if I had a 4th day.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 17, 2014)

Could you add the 4 th day like Wendler does in 5/3/1 
Squat mon 
Bench wed
Pull  fri
OHP mon
Squat wed 
Bench fri 
And so on. It just takes longer to complete the wave.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 17, 2014)

Kind of looks like a Lillebridge routine.  Looks good man.  I know when they squat heavy they deadlift light on the same day and vice versa.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Could you add the 4 th day like Wendler does in 5/3/1
> Squat mon
> Bench wed
> Pull  fri
> ...



Only way I can do that is if my tightwad wife let's me buy a barbell to OHP at home. That would be ideal though. I would just do a Westside with a max effort upper and lower and dynamic upper lower each week.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> Kind of looks like a Lillebridge routine.  Looks good man.  I know when they squat heavy they deadlift light on the same day and vice versa.



Yeah their stuff is based off of Franz who just celebrated a birthday this weekend. 80 I think?


----------



## Tren4Life (May 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Only way I can do that is if my tightwad wife let's me buy a barbell to OHP at home. That would be ideal though. I would just do a Westside with a max effort upper and lower and dynamic upper lower each week.



I'm not sure if what I was saying came out right 

Me squat mon
Me bench wed 
De squat fri 
De bench mon
Me squat wed
Me bench fri 
De squat mon
De bench wed 
Me squat fri 

Wendler used it to do a 4 day split in 3 days. It just takes 6 weeks to do a 4 week wave


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah their stuff is based off of Franz who just celebrated a birthday this weekend. 80 I think?



Nice.  It's definitely working for them.  Eric is taking clients via e-mail.  I've been seeing him posting about it on FB and they're getting good results.  I'd like to try his routine I just don't want to pay for it.  Getting stronger isn't rocket science in my opinion.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm not sure if what I was saying came out right
> 
> Me squat mon
> Me bench wed
> ...



That's pretty close to what I am doing. I can work with this. Thanks dude!


----------

